# Towing a trailer for the first time



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I've hauled horse trailers through down town Los Angeles. I learned that if I put my blinkers on to change lanes, I could count to four and begin my transition. The BMW and Mercedes will get out of the way.

There's a saying: "Gross tonnage has right of way." 

I've also moved cross country, driving a 23' Ryder van while pulling a car trailer and behind me. The only real difference I've ever noticed is that you do have to pay attention to corners as some trailers will not track directly behind the truck. You also have to leave yourself plenty of room to stop because 1) you're heavier, and 2) you have to let your horse balance for the stop.

As for backing - all I can say about that is practice, practice, practice!


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

I am a single 52 yo lady and I have a pretty darn long 4 horse with full living quarters trailer. 

Just use your mirrors diligently, watch your tires on the trailer, don't turn corners like you would in a car. Go to a large parking lot and practice turning, backing etc. Fill your gas tank at gas stations that have lots of room to maneuver. 

You will do fine. Be sure that your truck tires are aired up to the recommendations as well as the trailer tires. Top off the gas when you get to a large gas station. 

You need to get some grit, as women we can't always have a guy to do what we need and if you want to enjoy horses you can certainly do the truck and trailer. 

Happy trails and good luck!!!!!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I've drivin a lot of miles. With trailer and or vehicles in tow. All I can say is watch out for yourself. 

Ease up to 55. They should a left earlier. Take up all the gas pumps. You'll leave soon enough. I'm not saying be rude. Not at all. 

Be confident with what you can do. And build off that.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I've only driven a trailer a very small amount but it's not as easy as I thought, especially backing around corners and such. Actually taking a lesson in trailer driving would be very helpful. Seriously. Pay a pro to teach the tricks, because there ARE tricks.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

If you don't want to bother someone to use their horse trailer for practice, see if you can get another type of trailer such as a flat bed utility trailer. Take it out to an empty parking lot to practice turns and the dreaded backing up. While it's true it's not a horse trailer, it will help you get a feel for the business of pulling a trailer. 

I used to drive solo all the time going to shows and such -- after awhile you don't really think about it at all. Once you get a few trips under your belt it probably won't bother you that much any more and it surely is a nice thing to have the means and freedom to add more enjoyment to your horse time.

I think the best thing I did for myself when I started trailering was to go sit in a quiet spot and go over the entire trip in my head (I did this more than once as I'm prone to slow thinking:lol-- I would think of all the things that might go wrong and what I could do to prevent them or what I needed to bring with me to handle them (those turned into a handwritten check list that I used to get ready). For example, one of my scenarios involved running into road construction - that one was solved by checking the Highways hotline just prior to the trip to find out where they had projects on the go. You mentioned the tire blow out, Houston - so for that you need to make sure you've got your spare, jack and wrench with you or else the phone number for a mechanic/tow club that will come to your rescue.

The expressions 'drive defensively' and 'drive for the other driver' make good mantras by the way. If you keep those in your head, I'm thinking you'll do just fine.


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

I have no problem at all letting traffic back up behind me while I take my time with my trailer. 
It's not like a car horn hurts me, so they can cope.
Slow and steady. Safety first.
In fact, I did exactly that earlier tonight bringing in 2 tons of cinderblocks. 
25mph in a 55mph for 40 miles with my emergency lights on.
A few people got annoyed, but they survived the wait until the next passing zone.

As for backing - practice, practice, practice.
This is another time when I go slow. 
It makes it a lot easier to correct mistakes.

If you really want some towing practice, haul a trailer with a full water tank on it.
It'll knock you around with the sloshing water, but after that, regular trailers will feel easier.
The first thing I ever hauled was 250 gallons when I was 16 - turns, hills, gravel, and even a one lane bridge with no guard rails.

If an inexperienced hauler wanted to borrow my trailer for a big trip, I'd _want_ them to borrow it for practice.
Every trailer pulls differently. Not just from a 2 horse to a 4 horse, but each individual trailer.
It's good to get to know the quirks of what you'll be working with.


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

Honestly I love driving big vehicles. The first vehicle I ever drove was a ford f-250 with a cab and extended bed. I've also driven that truck with the horse trailer and a couple of other trailers as well. I've also driven a big box truck a few times and I'm only 18 lol. It's not that bad once you get the hang of it.

A few tips.
Take little bit wider turns since the trailer tracks inwards a bit. 

Give yourself plenty of time to stop. Try to make the stop as easy as you can since even if you creep to a stop it can still jar the horse a little.

If you feel like someone might cut you off or something prepare as if they are going to. If they don't then you have nothing to worry about. Sadly for some reason people tend think that if you're hauling or towing a trailer they HAVE to get in front of or around you. 

Take corners easily and steadily. 

Give yourself plenty of time. No need to rush things.

And as for the backing it really does come down to practice.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I've everything from 2 horse bumper pulls to 10 horse goosenecks for work. Heck, I have my CDL and drive tractor/trailer rigs for ranching. I went slow. Planned ahead. Enjoyed driving. I'd even coached other new horse trailer owners on pulling and would ride with them while they practiced.

But... the first time I loaded MY horse into MY 3 horse slant and took to the highway, I got very nervous. Were the tires good? Were there any cracks in the weld on the connections? Was the floor realllllly okay? Brakes on both rigs? Yikes.

Good grief. My hands were sore from gripping the wheel of my truck so tightly. As if I could prevent anything from doing that. 

We made it that first trip and many since then. I check what I can. Even if I just make a stop for gas. If I leave the rig, I do a walk around to look at tires, latches, the hitch and safety chains when I get back as insurance. I give myself plenty of time. 

Thousands of people pull a variety of trailers and you can, too!


----------



## ManeEquinessence (Feb 11, 2014)

I remember being a nervous wreck the first few times of towing. I have a two horse bumper pull. You don't need to make as wide of turns with mine, but I do anyway. I was constantly looking behind me to see if the horse was ok. I plan on installing a camera so I can ease my nerves. 

I give plenty of notice when I'm turning or need to switch lanes. I accelerate and decelerate slowly. I try to keep an even pace so the horse doesn't lose balance.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

One of the first times I hauled alone, I was borrowing a truck and didn't know the gas gauge was broken (the truck owner didn't either!). I was hauling back home from the vet's on a busy highway when the truck started going slower and slower. I pulled over, switched on the flashers and called the truck owner. 
I was devastated and scared out of my mind. It's not a nice feeling when semis are whipping by you. But, the silver lining:

I got my horse out of the trailer on the side of the highway and held him while the truck was unhitched and towed away and a new truck was hitched back up. My horse was a saint, and my neighbors were angels. This was one of my worst fears and I realized that it wasn't that bad!
Things can and do happen, but with a few people on speed dial and a cool head, it is fine 

I doubt you will have any trouble like this, just an example of how things seem to work out even when sh!t happens.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

I had towed a small camper for several years,so I had the basics of towing and backing already, but it does make a difference knowing your horse is back there and depending totally on you for his safety. yikes! 

Make sure your total weight (trailer -loaded) is somewhat below the maximun capacity of the vehicle, the hitch receiver, the hitch, and the tow ball. They all have different specs. Also, make sure the tongue weight is within those specs (probably have to guestimate , unless you have a means to actually weigh)

There are lots of good truck/trailer websites with loads of good technical information! You don't say what kind of truck you have...all are not equal when it comes to towing. Do your research--tow capacity,tow package,wheel base, etc. There's lots to learn. Makes you feel safer.

Create a checklist that you run in your head EVERY time before you pull out. I learned that the hard way. After loading Sonny I got distracted with something going on at the barn, thought I'd done everything, just got in the truck and pulled out. Had failed to put in the safety pin on the trailer at the hitch ball. It could have been a terrible disaster, but my guardian angel limited it to the trailer popping OFF of the hitch ball as I pulled out of a gas station-so barely moving speed wise, and a good Samaratian showed up within 10 mins to help me re-hitch and get going again. Sonny was totally unfased by the whole experience-not even a bruise. But I was very,very lucky. Now I do my 4 point check E V E R Y time. #1- electric hookup/safetychains/safety pin all connected #2 tack door & right manger door shut #3 both back doors closed and latched , and finally #4 gently push Sonny's nose back inside ,close his manger door. 

I've only driven in Houston once and it was terrifying--no merging lane to speak of..I would be seriously scared to try to tow. Maybe you know the safer routes.

Stay safe.Have fun!
Fay


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I understand the fear. I bought a trailer and had my friend drive it for me for the first several trips. I think she caught on and made me drive. I did take it out to an empty parking lot to practice backing. Definitely the hardest. 

Traffic, leave lots of room between you and the car in front of you. And yes, that means you will have cars pulling over into your lane and then you just back off of them too. Don't get in a hurry.

As far as peace of mind about the trailer breaking down. I bought a subscription to US Rider. They are basically the AAA for horse trailers. If you break down the will come tow you and your trailer to the nearest repair place, can find emergency lodging for you and your horses. AAA won't haul horse trailers with the horses on board.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Almost forgot this tip I learned recently. If you're only towing one horse in a 2 horse straight load-which is what I do, load the horse in the left side of the trailer (corelates to the driver's side of the vehicle), because most roads are graded with a slight slope to the outside for water drainage. You want the weight on the inside if you're not balanced with 2 horses.


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

Woohoo! Thanks for all the replies and great, great advice. I guess the only way to feel comfortable with it and learn is to just do it!

I have a '10 Ram 1500. Towing capasity is 11,000 if I remember correctly. I'm going to be pulling the smallest but safest trailer I can get my hands on so should be good to go! Just need to figure out that whole ball mount deal...

Searched US Rider and I might invest in it... if only for the added piece of mind.


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

I also drive a 1500, except mine's an '05.
It has a spot to have a ball directly on the bumper, but like having a reese hitch because it makes it easy to change out if I need a different sized drop hitch or a different size ball, depending on what we're towing.
I think they're safer than just an ordinary bumper hitch, but that's just my opinion.

If you're going with a gooseneck, I have no idea.
I'd like to have one though


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

DO NOT use the bumper hitch. Get a proper hitch installed. Make sure to invest in a QUALITY proportional brake controller as well if your truck doesn't have a factory controller. Do not buy a cheap timer based controller as your horses will hate you for it with the herky jerky ride it will deliver.

I'm a commercial drive with 20 years experience in the industry. Tips for backing up? 



Go slow, do not oversteer. It takes twice as much opposite steering input to correct an oversteer in one direction and it just makes things worse for most people. 
Place ONE hand on the center bottom of the steering wheel - move your hand in the direction you want the trailer to go when backing up. This takes the "mental overload" out of the equation for many people.
If you're not sure, GET OUT AND LOOK. Lots of people have backed into things because "I thought there was more space".
Use a spotter when possible. Unless they're someone with countless miles of trailering experience tell them to NOT try to help you as it seldom ends up well - direct them to tell you if you're going to hit something (or yourself, AKA jackknife), otherwise remain out of the picture. Some of you may have experienced the spotter yelling and making wild hand motions at the driver, all the while accomplishing nothing except stressing out the driver even further. Ask them politely to just observe, not try to help, and remind them that if they can't see YOU in your mirrors, you can't see them. You'll be amazed how many people will stand directly behind the trailer and then wonder why you can't see them.
Have someone guide you into a near jackknife situation (within inches of things contacting each other) and then paint a mental picture in your head what it looks like _from the drivers seat_. Burn it into your memory, and when you see that image at some point later...STOP - jackknifing can and usually does cause a LOT of expensive damage to your trailer and tow vehicle, and seldom is it necessary in all but the most extreme maneuvers. Maneuvers you won't have the skill to even attempt when learning, so if you find yourself in that situation, pull up and try again.
Avoid backing around corners if it's not necessary. Line up with where you want to back into while still going forward, then using the one hand method, back up. DO NOT REMOVE YOUR HAND when backing up straight and using the one hand method, it will force you to not oversteer. 
When it all looks like it's going wrong, pull up, pull out, get straight, and try again.

Aside from backing techniques, ALWAYS remember you have large animals balancing on 4 tiny feet in the back. Screw everyone else, don't be rushed, drive safely, but drive defensively. Other people WILL get ****ed off at you, expect them to occasionally do stupid things around you - see it before it's about to happen, anticipate, drive ready. LOOK AHEAD - waaaaaay ahead - too many people focus on the road 20 feet off the end of their hood and miss the bigger picture. Look miles up the road and see what's coming before you come to it. Plan ahead, and most importantly, always leave yourself an "out" if you have to make an evasive maneuver.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

What PrivatePilot said! 

Lots of good advice here.

I got tired of waiting on my S.O. to drive us around and invested in my own truck-trailer rig. Stressful the first couple times, then it gets better.
Practice with an empty trailer until you are comfortable doing so.
Especially if you want to do endurance, you'll be happy to be independant and able to travel anywhere. Freedom!


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

PrivatePilot said:


> DO NOT use the bumper hitch. Get a proper hitch installed. Make sure to invest in a QUALITY proportional brake controller as well if your truck doesn't have a factory controller. Do not buy a cheap timer based controller as your horses will hate you for it with the herky jerky ride it will deliver.
> 
> I'm a commercial drive with 20 years experience in the industry. Tips for backing up?
> 
> ...


Great backing up tips! Will try to rent a long trailer from uhaul to at least get an idea before I tow.

But what do you mean by bumper hitch? Apologies as I'm not auto-savvy at all.  It came with a receiver. It's a 2010 Dodge Ram, 5.7 V8. Short Cab. Dunno if that tells you anything. Figured I just needed a ball mount and ball but was going to have the dealer hook that up.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

You're good. If you look a lot of pickup trucks have holes (or at least knock-outs hiding them) in the dropped part of the bumper which is designed to mount a trailer ball. Here's a pic with both a bumper hitch and a receiver hitch both being used:










Those are OK for a light trailer - class I, or class II at most, but I'd even avoid them for anything in the class II range, and a horse trailer will be in the class III range. They are weak and not safe for the rigors of any horse trailer.

If you have a reciever hitch you're all good. Make sure to get the proper ball mount so that the trailer rides level when it's hooked up and loaded - if the trailer rides high (or low) on the nose it can effect the loading on the trailer tires, as well as potentially making the trailer less stable.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Also, don't bother with the Uhaul route - every trailer backs differently so what you may learn with one might not transfer directly (at least from a comfort level) to another. The basics will, yes, but honestly, practice with your own trailer so that you don't get comfortable with one thing and then find out that your own trailer just "feels" different, as it almost certainly will - Axle spacings and even weights on the axles can vary how one trailer backs vs another.

Just use a spotter with the aforementioned "Tell me if I'm going to hit anything" method. Use walkie talkies if necessary and ask them to only speak up if something bad is about to happen. 

Best place to practice is a big empty area at a mall parking lot - no stress, and lots of lines painted that you can use for practicing straight line backing, backing around corners, etc. Pretend the lines are solid objects and running over them is not an option and it'll force you to become more skillful.


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

I snagged this picture off google and labeled it with what I call them.
Figured this would be the easiest way to make sure everybody's on the same page since both move bumper-pull trailers.

*Yall beat me to this, so here's a second one


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation! I was thinking that's what you were talking about but wasn't 100% sure! I'm new to this towing business as you can see! In the Army we just hooked something up and dragged the thing. Towing my horse... definitely want to be as safe as possible. 

Still a bit confused on the 2" drop or 4" drop but that will probably just depend on how tall/low the trailer I'm towing is.

I do need to invest in a brake controller though. My truck does not have one that I am aware of unless it came stock.

Thanks again!


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

You won't know if you need a drop (or possibly a rise) hitch until you get the truck and trailer together for the first time.

With regards to the brake controller, as I mentioned, don't cheap out. You don't need to spend a fortune, but whatever you buy insist that it's a proportional controller.

http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/76...-timer-vs-proportional-brake-controllers.html


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

I agree with getting a good brake controller, a cheap one will lock up the brakes on the trailer even after adjusting. I found a cheap one that was adjusted with horses loaded was really awful when towing the trailer empty. 

Do be sure your trailer has brakes, sometimes people remove the brakes from a two horse (I have seen it done) rather than maintain them. I didn't take the time to go back and read the whole post again, if you are buying a new trailer you won't have any worries but if you are buying a used one be sure to take it for servicing, check the brakes and especially the bearings. The tires might look good but if they are old (there is a date stamp on all tires) beware of that too because they can be no good even if they look good. 

I don't want to scare you off and I hope I am not. LOL if you were to hear all of the advice regarding getting a horse for the first time it would probably add up to 1000 pages of comments! 

Once you learn to handle a two horse, you will be able to back anything. 

Here is my horror story, ended good though. I bought a used 2 horse slant for short trips etc on CL in another state. Hooked up and drove towards home. The trailer hadn't been towed in a couple of years and it was making some odd noises when I went over roads that weren't the smoothest. First thing I did was stop and air the tires to the proper inflation then headed home. Going 75 MPH on a turnpike, bumpy road, looked in my mirror and the trailer was right on top of me! It had come unhooked! I was able to keep everything under control and get over to the shoulder and safely stop. The trailer was hanging from the tow chains and it was getting dark. I jacked up the trailer, re-connected and made it home going at a much slower pace. Learning lesson: the ball was a 2" and this trailer takes a bigger one (I can't recall which size off hand). Be certain that the ball is the correct size for the trailer! I was quite proud of myself for being able to keep my truck and trailer in control because it could have been a horrendous accident if the trailer had started to jack knife. 

No horses were in the trailer. One more thing, if you ever get a bigger trailer or one with living quarters, don't sell your small trailer, you will still need it! ;-)


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

To add to PrivatePilot's comments regarding backing - don't try to look over your shoulders while backing - that's why you have mirrors, and it's actually easier to ignore the opposite turning effect if you use the mirrors.

I've been driving trucks and hauling trailers as long as I've had a driver's license (and that's a LONG time! :shock: ). A few things to remember as you are driving:

Make sure you can see the trailer tires in your side mirrors even if it means leaning slightly - your first priority is to see the lane beside you - because often you'll see smoke before a blow-out.

Drive with both hands on the wheel - when a trailer yanks you (like it will if the trailer or truck gets a flat), it YANKS you, and one hand isn't going to hold it. Also, there are some roads where the little bumps can cause a harmonic effect between the three/four axles, and it'll magnify the effect rapidly. In those cases, hold on, hold steady and just gradually slow down (take your foot off the gas).

This is what my sister drives, almost daily:


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Great advice. So all I will say is once you get over the fear factor of towing (been there myself), you will realize what freedom you have being able to trailer when and where you want. 

Oh, and training your horse to load and unload calmly is a must if you plan on hauling alone.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I've been hauling by myself for years, and I still get nervous in some situations.

The biggest thing I get nervous about is backing up. I can do it, but I am rather slow. And I don't care about being _that girl_ that gets out 50 times to look at where I'm backing up into. I would much rather do that than hit something. I really don't care what other people think. 

Practice, practice, practice! It gets easier with time.

When you purchase your trailer, I would take it out a couple times to some place that has a large empty parking lot (like a Walmart or something). And then you've got lots of lines to use as "targets". If you know someone who is good at backing up bumper-pull trailers, take them with you to coach you. 

Otherwise if you don't know anyone who can give you tips, I would contact your local DMV to find a CDL teacher. Then you can get some feedback on pulling a trailer and backing up, and take a few lessons.


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

Awesome advice everyone! I really appreciate it. The tip about keeping my hand on the bottom of the wheel while backing might save my life (or, at least someone's property!)



Change said:


> This is what my sister drives, almost daily:
> 
> View attachment 516617


Is that a trailer attached to a trailer?! :shock:


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Houston said:


> Is that a trailer attached to a trailer?! :shock:


To be specific, it's a 26', 8' tall gooseneck trailer with 4 to 6 Percherons, hauling a bumper hitch 20' flatbed with two wagons. In this picture, the first wagon is an early 1900s Hotel Trolley and the rear wagon is one I am unfamiliar with (she has 20 or so carriages). From nose to tail, she's just under the legal length limit for a CDL - which I think is 66'.

And she often does doubles from Arizona to California.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

I pulled this combo around regularly for a few years.

74 feet from stem to stern. And yep, I could back them up as well, I cut my teeth on doubles with class 8 Super B trains in the 90's, 142,000 pounds of fun.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I didn't read all the replies but I'm new to hauling also. I have a 2 horse straight load. Backing up SUCKS!!!! The way I remember it is when backing up, turn left to make the trailer go right & turn right to make it go left.
Last Sunday I actually hooked up & hauled my mare about 15 miles to a friends house to trail ride. First time doing everything by myself. I was so proud of myself!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

I have a short 17' trailer and backing into my space at the barn requires an "s" turn. Any tips for that?


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

livelovelaughride said:


> I have a short 17' trailer and backing into my space at the barn requires an "s" turn. Any tips for that?


Be vewy, vewy ... bwave. :lol:


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

littrella said:


> I didn't read all the replies but I'm new to hauling also. I have a 2 horse straight load. Backing up SUCKS!!!! The way I remember it is when backing up, turn left to make the trailer go right & turn right to make it go left.
> ..._Posted via Mobile Device_


 I hear you but take heart -- another 10 or 15 years of trailering and you'll have the backing part down to a science:lol:. When I started out with backing, the only thing that made sense to me was that the back of the front tires of the truck dictate or show the direction the back of the trailer will take -- therefore, if you want the trailer to move to the left when you are backing up, the steering wheel turns to the right to move the truck tires to the right so that the backs of the tires point left and the trailer then goes in that direction.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Great posts about forward planning! I got to use my Jiffy Jack within an hour of picking up my new trailer in WA state.....sssssss. That was the sound I heard while pulled off the highway off ramp.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Chevaux said:


> the only thing that made sense to me was that the back of the front tires of the truck dictate or show the direction the back of the trailer will take


Read my big post 10 or so posts back - I shared a technique that I've used while teaching tons of people to backup and it usually works flawlessly.



livelovelaughride said:


> I got to use my Jiffy Jack within an hour of picking up my new trailer in WA state.....sssssss. That was the sound I heard while pulled off the highway off ramp.


ST Trailer tires are garbage, as you've experienced already. Look at replacing them down the road with LT tires of equivalent carrying capacity.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

PrivatePilot said:


> Read my big post 10 or so posts back - I shared a technique that I've used while teaching tons of people to backup and it usually works flawlessly.
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Great thread. As someone who's thinking about acquiring a trailer over the next year (though, I think I said the same thing last year... the day will come!) this is a very enlightening conversation. My trailer driving/backing experiences are limited to pulling a tiny little trailer behind a four wheeler at my old barn job. When it started to jackknife with me I just picked the darn thing up and moved it by hand :lol: So, the idea of leaving my little car behind in favor of a big truck, tons of metal and horse behind me, trailer training for me AND the horse, and a new world of independence is intimidating!!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

DuckDodgers said:


> .. My trailer driving/backing experiences are limited to pulling a tiny little trailer behind a four wheeler at my old barn job. When it started to jackknife with me I just picked the darn thing up and moved it by hand ../QUOTE]
> 
> It's a lot easier to back a horse trailer up than those little trailers -- I think it's because the distance between trailer axle and quad axle is significantly shorter (proportionally speaking) than the distance between horse trailer and truck so you have to make double quick adjustments to keep it going where it's supposed to. And I do that pick up and put in place thing all the time with my stuff also as it's so much easier and quicker:lol:


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Chevaux said:


> DuckDodgers said:
> 
> 
> > .. My trailer driving/backing experiences are limited to pulling a tiny little trailer behind a four wheeler at my old barn job. When it started to jackknife with me I just picked the darn thing up and moved it by hand ../QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Rideabighorse (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm a retired airline pilot. I try to drive with horses like I used to taxi with flight attendants walking around in the back. I'm not good at backing, but the method of putting you hand on the bottom of the wheel and moving your hand the direction you want the back of the trailer to go works for me. Often I can't visualize just where everything is so I just get out and look which helps a lot.


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

Lots of great advise here. One thing that I would add is to take some time and have someone drive YOU in the back of the trailer. It is really helpful to know what it feels like and sounds like while being towed around, braking, cornering, etc.. My husband made me do it and I'm really thankful.

Don't overstress and keep telling yourself you can do it!!! Good luck!


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

The bigger the trailer the easier they back up, x2. A 53' tractor trailer is far easier to back up vs a tiny utility trailer - as mentioned the distance between the axles makes a big difference, a longer trailer doesn't jackknife anywhere near as quickly as a small one which gives you a lot more time to correct before having to abandon and pull ahead to get straight again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Plan is to buy 1 horse and a 3-4 horse GN trailer. 

My son assumes it is to ensure his ATV can come along when we travel. 

We all know better, though, don't we? Horses are like Lay's Potato Chips!:lol:


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

newhorsemom said:


> Lots of great advise here. One thing that I would add is to take some time and have someone drive YOU in the back of the trailer. It is really helpful to know what it feels like and sounds like while being towed around, braking, cornering, etc.. My husband made me do it and I'm really thankful.
> 
> Don't overstress and keep telling yourself you can do it!!! Good luck!


Haha, one of my horse buddies suggested that I do this. Just so I can get a feeling of how it is back there and how important it is to be careful! I have a feeling I'd try to be overly cautious in any case. My 3 hour trip may turn into 5 :lol:


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

I haul a two horse slant with LQ with a four door Chevy Silverado 3500. I almost always haul solo, hubby was "cured" of the horse flu years ago. Be sure everything's in good order before you leave with both truck and trailer, always have a good spare (I carry two). Go slow & leave plenty of room to maneuver. The world won't end if you hop the curb (ask me how I know). I have learned that, given enough time, I CAN back my trailer out of any tight spot I inadvertently get into. Good luck!


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Bellasmom said:


> The world won't end if you hop the curb (ask me how I know).


The world won't end, but hopping curbs is one of the biggest things that silently damages trailer tires. When damage does occur it's usually in the form of a broken or damaged belt inside the tire which then causes a blowout down the road, sometimes a few hours, sometimes a month or more later, but the damage is done. :wink:


----------

